# Claiming Partner 5 Points Under 189 Visa



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have positive assessment under category 261313 (Software Engineers). 

I want to go for my wife skill assessment as she cleared IELTS 6 band and age (28 yrs) requirement.

She is a Web Designer / UX Designer having 5.5 year of relevant exp for the same.

So my Question is , for which category i should file her Assessment so that i can claim 5 point in EOI as partner point.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Looking for quick response my friends


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

you can put in Web Developer or any other category by checking the job description of that category. your exp letter should match with the job description of that category.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

About2013 said:


> I have positive assessment under category 261313 (Software Engineers).
> 
> I want to go for my wife skill assessment as she cleared IELTS 6 band and age (28 yrs) requirement.
> 
> ...


Since your code is into SOL and CSOL both, its better to opt for code which is present in both SOL and CSOL for spouse. This will make you eligible for 189 and 190 in getting 5 partner points.

On other hand if her code is present only in CSOL, then you will get 5 partner points through 190 route only and not by 189 route.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Since your code is into SOL and CSOL both, its better to opt for code which is present in both SOL and CSOL for spouse. This will make you eligible for 189 and 190 in getting 5 partner points.
> 
> On other hand if her code is present only in CSOL, then you will get 5 partner points through 190 route only and not by 189 route.


Thanks for your above reply.

Her Code (Web Developer 261212) is not open in the state but its mention in CSOL so still can we claim the points under 190 ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi About2013, 

yes, you can claim partner points if you go for the 190 subclass but not if you go for 189. Note that she also has to have an IELTS score of 6+ in all bands. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi About2013,
> 
> yes, you can claim partner points if you go for the 190 subclass but not if you go for 189. Note that she also has to have an IELTS score of 6+ in all bands.
> 
> ...




Hi Everyone..

Myself a Plant Engineer i have applied for EA for my assesment(about to receive results ina week)...if everthing is ok i will be coming upto 55 points with my (Age 30,Exp 10,Degree 15) .i am still falling short of 5 points..for which intially i tought of going for state nomination..now its in closed stage..in all state(which is due to i got only 6 in ielts)..now i am palnning to claim partner points so that i can go directly in 189....please advice me on this.


My Occupation code is 233513..(Plant or production engineer)

My Spouse code (which i am plannig is )222311(Financial Investment Adivser)..



Kindly suggest me ...whether his assesment will help me..in going troug 189....

Subha


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

subhasamaran said:


> Hi Everyone..
> 
> Myself a Plant Engineer i have applied for EA for my assesment(about to receive results ina week)...if everthing is ok i will be coming upto 55 points with my (Age 30,Exp 10,Degree 15) .i am still falling short of 5 points..for which intially i tought of going for state nomination..now its in closed stage..in all state(which is due to i got only 6 in ielts)..now i am palnning to claim partner points so that i can go directly in 189....please advice me on this.
> 
> ...


Your spouse code is present only in CSOL so you can claim 5 points only through 190 path. You will not get 5 points for 189 path.

SOL - Annual Update of Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013
CSOL - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/csol.pdf


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Your spouse code is present only in CSOL so you can claim 5 points only through 190 path. You will not get 5 points for 189 path.
> 
> SOL - Annual Update of Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013
> CSOL - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/csol.pdf


 Hi Mroks

Thanks for the Reply....But to Which state i can apply this....(How will the state nomination work )


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

subhasamaran said:


> Hi Mroks
> 
> Thanks for the Reply....But to Which state i can apply this....(How will the state nomination work )



Western Australia sponsors your occupation. The site has details for state nomination process.
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Western Australia sponsors your occupation. The site has details for state nomination process.
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx


Hi Mroks

My occupation is under restricted status..tats is the reason why i am going for a partners skills..otherwise if the occuaption status is available i will directly go for a state nomination which will give me 5 points..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

subhasamaran said:


> Hi Mroks
> 
> My occupation is under restricted status..tats is the reason why i am going for a partners skills..otherwise if the occuaption status is available i will directly go for a state nomination which will give me 5 points..


Check for other states. Vic needs 7 band in each. ACT requires overall 7 band and 7 in speaking.


----------



## varun71863 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi experts,

I want to take 5 points using my spouse education ,she already got band -6 in ielts and now we are planning for education skill assessment.

She has BCOM degree and she has french diploma (2 years) and she is french accountant with 5.5 years experience.

Can you please help us in telling which authority will validate the experience and degree.

We need only +ve assessment which i hope can provide us 5 points


----------



## kiran55 (Apr 12, 2013)

About2013 said:


> I have positive assessment under category 261313 (Software Engineers).
> 
> I want to go for my wife skill assessment as she cleared IELTS 6 band and age (28 yrs) requirement.
> 
> ...



she also should be assessed as software engineer 261313 or else you will not be able to claim 5 points...hope this is clear


----------



## prince10711 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi

My code is in SOL and CSOL both, but my partners code is in CSOL only. Also my partner has scored 6 each in IELTS General test.
My query is that can I claim partner skill points(5 points), while applying for 190/489 visa. 

Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Yes, if your partner has a positive skills assessment and is under 50 years old, you can claim 5 points for a 190 or 489 (state-sponsored) visa since those both require your occupation to be on the CSOL.


----------



## prince10711 (Aug 26, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Yes, if your partner has a positive skills assessment and is under 50 years old, you can claim 5 points for a 190 or 489 (state-sponsored) visa since those both require your occupation to be on the CSOL.


Thanks a lot Maggie.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,

My spouse job code was HRA (223111) which was available in CSOL till last month. I have totally 70 points inclusive of spouse points and had lodged the visa. my question is 

1. The spouse job code is removed now from WA, i want to know what will be the effect on my application since i have claimed 5 points.

2. Do i need to fill any other form and inform the CO prior by attaching the form in the document section.

Or any other steps to be taken.

Please advice.

thanks
Canchi.


----------



## rakhimenon (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello 

I am Rakhi,28 yr(Post graduate Nurse)Registered Nurse from India with a 2 yr work experience in India.Took a bridging course and registered with AHPRA,(IELTS 7 in all subtests ) with no work experience in Austrailia , about to file my EOI in the coming April/May 2016 for 190 visa state sponsered.

AGE: 30 PTS
EDUCATION :15 PTS
WORK EXP : 0 PTS
ENGLISH :10 PTS
STATE SPON :5

TOTAL :60
Is there occupational ceiling planned for registered nurses in each state in each year? will the EOI be carried over to the next year when the invitations has reached its ceiling of that particular year?

When exactly is the apt time to apply for an EOI in a year?

How many invites do they usually give away for nurses (nsw) ? Is it done on a monthly basis, So what is the chance of me getting an invitation with a minimum of 60 points?

AWAITING A REPLY


----------



## rakhimenon (Oct 20, 2015)

What is the validity of the IELTS result and applying for a 190 visa (Does it counts validity at the time of appying EOI or validity of the results at the time we receive the invitation for applying a 190 visa.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All

Need urgent help to my query.

much appreciated.


thanks
Canchi.


----------



## Jagrati (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi 
I am new to this forum and have a query.
I am PG in computer science field with 5+ years of experience as a software engineer.
At the moment i am not working due to other priorities.
Can my spouse still claim the 5 points.
Regards
Jagrati


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Jagrati said:


> Hi
> I am new to this forum and have a query.
> I am PG in computer science field with 5+ years of experience as a software engineer.
> At the moment i am not working due to other priorities.
> ...


I'm not aware of any requirement for you to be working to be eligible for partner points.


----------

